# Anyone have a moonshine recipe?



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking to make some moonshine for personal consumption. Any recipes for mash?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Google is your friend. Plenty of info on the net. 
I opened a jar Monday that I've been saving for 10 years. I telling you that is some good stuff.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

You are supposed to say a friend of mine wants it. Personal consumption or not its still illegal to make. Not trying to go jr cop just making your "friend" aware of that fact. Only beer and wine are legal for personal consumption as long as you dont make over 200 gal a year. 

(I was about to set up mine own still as well seeing how moonshine was becoming so popular again. Did my research and thats when I learned its still illegal. If there is a actuall cop or lawyer that wants to tell me im wrong, please feel free. I wil take no offense) like I said I want to make it too lol I would like to know if I will go to jail if ny neighbor tattles on me.

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been told by a creditable source that its legal to make under 50 gallons a year for personal consumption. But I would like to find that in writing before I build my still

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

WoundedMinnow said:


> I have been told by a creditable source that its legal to make under 50 gallons a year for personal consumption. But I would like to find that in writing before I build my still
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Absolutely not legal one bit. If you get caught you get to go to the big house. 
I can set you up with everything you need to know but it's illegal. You can however buy a permit to make it or you can buy a cheaper permit to make ethanol which is also the same process of making shine but you are limited to 200 gallons a year I think. Might be less. But if you go that route you are just instantly making yourself a target. And also running shine is not as easy as tv makes it look. It is about a two week process depending on weather. And once you start, you can't stop. Yes it is fairly cheap to make and the ingredients are easy to find but don't use regular store bought baking yeast. You have to go online and buy brewers yeast. The prices of stills have also gone up since I bought mine. Prices have pretty much doubled. :cheers:


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you want to make a mash that is fairly easy. The easiest recipe is a 5 gal bucket, fill with hot water and dissolve ten lbs of sugar in the water, let cool down to around 85 degrees and add 4 tb yeast. let it sit for a week or two stirring every couple of days gently. You can tell when the yeast starts working because it starts to smell sweet like baking fresh bread. You can also add cut up apples, pears, strawberrys, or anything else that has a high sugar content. steer clear from citrus as it could have an adverse affect on the yeast. once the mix settles out and is not working anymore then it is time to cook it. You can tell when the yeast starts working and when it stops. The water will actually boil with activity.

When you cook it off the heads come out first at around 160-175 degrees depending on altitude and weather. after the heads you get your product you want and then the tails. heads is good fire ant killer and ethanol. tails is basically nasty tasting water. I shut mine down at 210-215 degrees. 
You might want to invest in all the proper tools to measure the alcohol content. WWW.hillbillystills.com you can find the mash buckets, tools, yeast, and everything else there.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I think ill just go to specs and buy some Junior Johnson Midnight Moon ....few jugs of that is all a man needs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I bet y'all are giving some old Liquor Control Board and other early G-Men their first woody in the nursing home in many years... LOL


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

try this one, I really liked it:

1/2 gallon of apple juice
1/2 gallon of non pasteurized apple cider
5 cinnamon sticks
1 3/4 cup white sugar
1 1/4 cup of brown sugar
2 cups Everclear

Instructions
Boil apple juice/cider, add sugars while boiling. Take off heat. Add Everclear when room temp. Put in Mason jars, and chill. You can add a slice or 2 of apple and a piece of cinnamon stick to add flavor.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

That ain't shine... that's something you city folks drink at Christmas time...


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

*moonshine*

take a trip to Gatlinburg, Tn


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The wife has a bunch of family from Mingo Co West Virginia. I will call a couple of them and get the family recipe!!!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

cdfishingred said:


> take a trip to Gatlinburg, Tn


yup:texasflag


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Some things are better left to the professionals.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Like WR said that apple pie moonshine aint shine,but man I love the stuff.It is Christmassy tasting.Makes you walk like you got polio.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Making shine is illegal. I make beer. Every so often a batch goes bad. Can't heat distil it. 

Beyond that, it is easy to make.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Heck, I just call it corn brandy...


----------



## DuckFever (Nov 4, 2013)

The legalities have been covered, but I will caution you on the safety aspect. A bad batch of home brewed beer or wine just tastes bad, but bad spirits can have serious, and permanent damaging health consequences.


----------



## carl292 (Nov 5, 2013)

WUnderwood said:


> try this one, I really liked it:
> 
> 1/2 gallon of apple juice
> 1/2 gallon of non pasteurized apple cider
> ...


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

